# my new baby...



## bayoubill (Nov 17, 2013)

gonna fly up to Wyoming in the next few weeks to take possession of her and drive her back to Louisiana...


----------



## Connery (Nov 17, 2013)

Beautiful Bill!!!


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 19, 2013)

They don't have junk yards in Louisiana?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 19, 2013)

Dude...that'll be a long drive at 50MPH and 5MPG!


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 19, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> They don't have junk yards in Louisiana?



look at the pic again and dare to call my baby "junk"...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 19, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Dude...that'll be a long drive at 50MPH and 5MPG!



yeah... I know it's gonna be slow... 's okay... I'll be in no hurry to get home... I'm gonna be lovin' the drive back...

'n on the highway, I figure I should be able to get at least 15mpg, mebbe even close to 20mpg or better...


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 19, 2013)

Orange you glad it's not banana yellow?

Cool find BTW


----------



## Noomi (Nov 19, 2013)

I know nothing about trucks, so explain why this one is so special? Looks nice, I just don't get why its so good?


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 19, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I know nothing about trucks, so explain why this one is so special? Looks nice, I just don't get why its so good?



I guess it's sorta a guy thing, Noomi...

but anyhow, I'll try to explain why this particular truck is special to me...

for one, imho, this particular truck design (the Chevy "Advance Series" truck manufactured between 1947 and 1954) is nearly 'bout the most esthetically pleasing truck design ever made... it practically "smiles" at me... 

for another, this particular truck is nearly 'bout the same age as me...

for another, the red color resonates with me...

for another, it's spent it's whole life as a hard-working farm/ranch truck...

for another, I can imagine using it, besides for work, for Mardi Gras parades and as a bandstand for local fais do-do's (Cajun dance parties)...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm a gal so no..it's not a guy sorta thing, lol. I LOVE it!! Especially the color. You gonna keep it that hue or change it? The wooden side rails would look AWESOME if they were panels with a space in between..nice and varnished but antiqued so it is not shiney looking NEW wood.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 19, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> gonna fly up to Wyoming in the next few weeks to take possession of her and drive her back to Louisiana...


We can't talk about someone's family, well, I'm gonna break the rule right now.


Your "baby", looks straight out of the Grapes of Wrath.

Or in your case, the Wrath of Grapes.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2013)

Chrome wheels and chrome guard on the back where the black bar is now. You could take it to car shows!


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I'm a gal so no..it's not a guy sorta thing, lol. I LOVE it!! Especially the color. You gonna keep it that hue or change it? The wooden side rails would look AWESOME if they were panels with a space in between..nice and varnished but antiqued so it is not shiney looking NEW wood.



it's gonna stay pretty much stay the way it looks in the pic... but without mountains in the background...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 19, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > gonna fly up to Wyoming in the next few weeks to take possession of her and drive her back to Louisiana...
> ...



you dunno shit from Shinola, other Bill...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Chrome wheels and chrome guard on the back where the black bar is now. You could take it to car shows!



'n why don't I chop it, 'n lower it, 'n put in a monster sound system while I'm at it...?

nah... I have no intention of pimping out/ bastardizing my baby...


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 20, 2013)

I sure hope that isn't the truck a guy buried his freshly-murdered estranged wife in 25 years ago. They dug her up 17 years later near Waltham, Wyoming, truck and all, sent him to the slammer, maybe ...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 20, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> I sure hope that isn't the truck a guy buried his freshly-murdered estranged wife in 25 years ago. They dug her up 17 years later near Waltham, Wyoming, truck and all, sent him to the slammer, maybe ...



ummm... no...

actually, the guy that owned it died prematurely at a fairly young age (56)...

and I bought the truck from his widow... who breeds and raises yaks, of all things...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 21, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Dude...that'll be a long drive at 50MPH and 5MPG!
> ...



What's in it?  Stovebolt six?  283?  Maybe a 348?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 21, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > I sure hope that isn't the truck a guy buried his freshly-murdered estranged wife in 25 years ago. They dug her up 17 years later near Waltham, Wyoming, truck and all, sent him to the slammer, maybe ...
> ...



Make sure you have this on your MP3 player for the trip! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtTC3pGBjs4]The Coasters[/ame]


----------



## 007 (Nov 26, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> gonna fly up to Wyoming in the next few weeks to take possession of her and drive her back to Louisiana...



That's cool... very cool... looks like she might benefit from some new leaf springs though, get her back to OEM height.

Other than that, I'd keep it just the way it is... nice.

Is the bed a lift?


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 30, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



straight six... prolly the original stovebolt powerplant... prolly a 216...

thinkin' of droppin' in a 283, or mebbe a 350, once I get her home...

depends on what I can find layin' around...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 30, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



ummm... I don't have an MP3 player... 

truth be told, I'm not exactly sure what an MP3 player is...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 30, 2013)

007 said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > gonna fly up to Wyoming in the next few weeks to take possession of her and drive her back to Louisiana...
> ...



I know what you mean about her lookin' like she might be settin' a bit low...

gonna have a local mechanic shop do a complete exam and fix-up of the undercarriage before I drive her home...

and I do plan to keep her pretty much as is...

and, no, the bed's not a lift... merely a flatbed...


----------



## daveman (Nov 30, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> gonna fly up to Wyoming in the next few weeks to take possession of her and drive her back to Louisiana...


Oh, that's _pretty_, Bill.


----------



## asaratis (Dec 1, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> gonna fly up to Wyoming in the next few weeks to take possession of her and drive her back to Louisiana...


All you need now is a boat...you 'n Bubba can go into the shrimpin' bidnis.



Jarlaxle said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


Could it be a 6-71 Jimmy?   No.



007 said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > gonna fly up to Wyoming in the next few weeks to take possession of her and drive her back to Louisiana...
> ...


Looks like the front tires are bigger than OEM.  That looks to be a '52 or '53  Chevy 4100...ton and a half...(maybe a 4400...can't read the emblem too well when zoomed in) prolly got 4 speed floor shifter with a Granny gear...and maybe a step-on push button starter next to the accelerator...and vacuum wipers...definitely a straight six and an oil bath air cleaner.  Looks to have been well taken care of.

Except for repainting, I wouldn't change a thing.

You make me jealous!...with the long road trip and all...


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 1, 2013)

asaratis said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > gonna fly up to Wyoming in the next few weeks to take possession of her and drive her back to Louisiana...
> ...



she's a '53 Chevy 4400... 'bout a year younger'n me... 

'n yeah, she's got a four on the floor... with a two-speed rear end...

'n of course she's got the stomp-on starter... 'n vacuum wipers...

original straight six (prolly a 216) with an oil-bath air cleaner...

all pix indicate no rust or damage to the body...

originally from Montana... went to Wyoming sometime later...


picked her up on eBay for $2800...

spending another $1000 or so with a local mechanic to get her roadworthy... which includes changing her over to a 12-volt system with an alternator...

plus another $2000 or so for new tires...

with air fare to Wyoming, plus motels, meals and gas for the trip back, total cost for my baby, when all is said'n done, will be 'round about $7000...


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 1, 2013)

s'more pix of my baby... 

http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr43/bayoubillsbackagain/T2eC16FEE9s2ufEw0BRWJ0YpuDw60_3_zpsbad81b71.jpg

http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr43/bayoubillsbackagain/T2eC16dcE9s4PupBRWJ05OQ260_3_zps4daa629f.jpg

http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr43/bayoubillsbackagain/T2eC16NHJHQE9nzEjdZBRWJ0uBpOQ60_3_zpsbf37ccef.jpg

http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr43/bayoubillsbackagain/T2eC16RzQE9s3ssOoBRWJ19d-dg60_3_zps076aae8a.jpg

http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr43/bayoubillsbackagain/T2eC16RykE9s7tdHNBRWJ14iHi60_3_zpsfd372b8a.jpg

http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr43/bayoubillsbackagain/photo1_zps6694570d.jpg

http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr43/bayoubillsbackagain/KGrHqRHJDYFFSQ8FgW3BRWJ1lYf0Q60_3_zps4591ad27.jpg

http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr43/bayoubillsbackagain/T2eC16FzoE9s5nc3nCBRWJ1ZsfN60_3_zpse516b01e.jpg


----------



## asaratis (Dec 3, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> s'more pix of my baby...
> 
> http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr43/bayoubillsbackagain/T2eC16FEE9s2ufEw0BRWJ0YpuDw60_3_zpsbad81b71.jpg
> 
> ...



I wouldn't change a damn thing.  Just clean up and maybe paint.  That's a gem of a truck...and looks to have been EXTREMELY pampered.  The hitch is stout

Surely you jest about changing the engine?


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2014)

looks like, after nearly nine months after I bought her, I'm finally gonna fly up 'n get my baby...

sometime in February...

'n yeah, I'm pretty fuckin' excited about it...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 22, 2014)

Might wanna rethink that...considering typical Wyoming weather in the winter!


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

asaratis said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > s'more pix of my baby...
> ...



not planning on repainting her...

I like the paint job just the way it is... I love the gorgeous color 'n way-cool pinstriping... even though the Wyoming climate has obviously taken a toll on the clearcoat...

'n besides, she is, after all, gonna be a work truck...

'n as far as switching out the engine, I'm gonna be in no hurry to do that...

the only reason I might do it is if I find I need more power for the applications I have in mind for her...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Might wanna rethink that...considering typical Wyoming weather in the winter!



thanks, J...

I 'spect you're prolly right about that...

the most severe winter weather I've ever encountered is 'round about mebbe 20 degrees F, with mebbe a few li'l snow flurries...

I have no doubt I'd be complete out of my element trying to drive in the middle of seriously hard winter weather...

completely outside my realm of experience...

think I'll wait 'til March...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

'n, btw... I think I'm gonna call her "Betsy"...


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like what my boys learned to drive in...during wheat harvest, alongside the combine...only they had a bucket on the back.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 22, 2014)

By all rights she should be *Red*.

Or *Maureen*...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Looks like what my boys learned to drive in...during wheat harvest, alongside the combine...only they had a bucket on the back.



wow... interesting that you mentioned the bucket...

my plan is to eventually turn her into a bucket truck to do maintenance on parking-lot lighting...


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 22, 2014)

My kids worked harvest long before they were legally able to drive.

My oldest was the grease monkey..he was small enough but capable enough that at about age 9  they could send him up inside the combines to grease whatever it was that needed grease.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> By all rights she should be *Red*.
> 
> Or *Maureen*...



dang... you hit one of my weak spots with that, k-girl...

I've had the hots for Maureen O'Hara ever since before I knew what "hots" were...


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 22, 2014)

I think that truck looks like a Maureen.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 22, 2014)

We had an old, old Chevy pickup that we named "Whoa Nellie!"

I had vanity plates made. THEY said "Wo Nelie" hahaha.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> My kids worked harvest long before they were legally able to drive.
> 
> My oldest was the grease monkey..he was small enough but capable enough that at about age 9  they could send him up inside the combines to grease whatever it was that needed grease.



my grandaddy grew winter wheat... but his main cash crops were cotton and soybeans...

I 'spect though that winter wheat is different than what y'all did...

btw, what part of the country are y'all from...?


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> I think that truck looks like a Maureen.



yeah... I think you might be right...

but I'd still, on an informal day-to-day basis, wanna call her by her knickname, which would be "Betsy"...

as in: "Take Betsy out to the Winn-Dixie on Moss St. and change out the bulbs in the parking lot"...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2014)

You truck looks like a Betsy, Bill.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> We had an old, old Chevy pickup that we named "Whoa Nellie!"
> 
> I had vanity plates made. THEY said "Wo Nelie" hahaha.



'n then there was Nellie Belle... 

I 'spect you remember who (or what) I'm talkin' about...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You truck looks like a Betsy, Bill.



thanks, Gracie...

that's sorta what I thought, too...


but then again, her formal name could well be Maureen...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2014)

Just don't name her Christine. 

My car is named Booger.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just don't name her Christine.
> 
> My car is named Booger.



"Christine" wasn't ever being considered...

'n btw, I have a sneezy cat named Booger... 

well, actually, her name is Woobie...

but her kickname is Booger...

due to the snotty boogers she leaves in her wake...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2014)

ewww.

My friend has a special needs son and when he was about 6 years old, he named my car Booger cuz it is green.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> ewww.
> 
> My friend has a special needs son and when he was about 6 years old, he named my car Booger cuz it is green.



I 'spect it must sorta suck having a car that's the same color as boogers...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2014)

I ain't complainin'! She gave it to me, that car! Xmas present. Big bow on it. Special ordered the green, too. So if her son wants to name it Booger, that's fine by me.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I ain't complainin'! She gave it to me, that car! Xmas present. Big bow on it. Special ordered the green, too. So if her son wants to name it Booger, that's fine by me.



for what it's worth, I used to have a car that was nearly 'bout the same color as the stuff in my babies' diapers...


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 22, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> gonna fly up to Wyoming in the next few weeks to take possession of her and drive her back to Louisiana...



latest plans for me to finally take possession of my baby 'n drive her home...

gonna fly up to Casper WY on May 16th (my 62nd birthday) 'n meet her face-to-face for the first time... 

then, after spending a day or two in Casper, I'll drive her home... with a few stops along the way to say hi to old friends from USMB and elsewhere...


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 22, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> s'more pix of my baby...
> 
> http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr43/bayoubillsbackagain/T2eC16FEE9s2ufEw0BRWJ0YpuDw60_3_zpsbad81b71.jpg
> 
> ...



bumping this post fer anyone who's interested...


----------

